
What are you protesting against? - LeonW
https://leowid.com/what-are-you-protesting-against/
======
eesmith
I didn't follow the thrust of the argument.

One obvious response, with recent news in mind, is "I'm protesting against the
US treatment of foreigners in concentration camps." Or "war with Iran" or any
number of things with actual protestors.

So, quoting the end "I leave with this question once more: What are you
protesting against right now? And what do you need to embrace it? "

What does it mean to embrace concentration camps? Or to embrace war with Iran?

It's like there's a different definition of "protesting against" than what I
understand.

